# I bought an ambulance today



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

Now, I am complete.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

TB 3541, you sir, are awesome!


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> TB 3541, you sir, are awesome!



Good to know!


----------



## firecoins (May 11, 2012)

your a buff! I hope you don't use that for real.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

I know a girl who's BF has every star wars themed star wars set ever made. 100s and 100s of Lego sets it's almost creepy. TB 3541 do you mind if I use one of these photos for my FB?


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I know a girl who's BF has every star wars themed star wars set ever made. 100s and 100s of Lego sets it's almost creepy. TB 3541 do you mind if I use one of these photos for my FB?



That's fine with me. Information is meant to be free.


----------



## SSwain (May 11, 2012)

Love the prone PT!
Helmet protected his bike seat, right?


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Love the prone PT!
> Helmet protected his bike seat, right?



Yeah, I just noticed a few minutes ago that I left the helmet on the seat for the picture.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I know a girl who's BF has every star wars themed star wars set ever made. 100s and 100s of Lego sets it's almost creepy. TB 3541 do you mind if I use one of these photos for my FB?



I love Star Wars (my username is actually a scout trooper designation number), and especially Star Wars Legos. I only have a few, maybe 10 sets because they're so expensive. Otherwise, I'd have them all probably. They're just so fun to build.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2012)

I miss building Legos! I have so many from when I was younger. 

Ambo set looks good!


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> TB 3541, you sir, are awesome!



+1

When I was a kid I remember having a Lego Fire Department. Granted I'm sure that an EMS station wasn't an option then.  Good times


----------



## TB 3541 (May 11, 2012)

I just looked up the lego.com page for the ambulance set and found this description:

"There’s been an accident at the traffic lights and we need an ambulance, fast! Lift the patient onto the stretcher, load him into the back of the ambulance and rush him off to hospital as fast as you can! Includes 3 minifig ures: 2 *doctors *and a patient."

It made me laugh.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

Makes sense I know a fair number of medics who think they're doctors


----------



## SSwain (May 11, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Makes sense I know a fair number of medics who think they're doctors



Around here they are called "Para-Gods"


----------



## FourLoko (May 11, 2012)

crap, now I want one


----------



## Aidey (May 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I miss building Legos! I have so many from when I was younger.
> 
> Ambo set looks good!



+ 1 I have to avoid the Lego section or I get sucked in. I should have my parents mail me all of ours from when I was a kid....


----------



## medic417 (May 11, 2012)

Better equiped than many IFT ambulances.  

And that is Dr. Paragod to ya'll. You whiney sniveling ..........


----------



## mm505 (May 11, 2012)

Didn't anyone notice the gsw's to the pts legs?  All the way through!


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2012)

Growing up I had a Lego fire department that I made from the 80 quarts of Legos I had accumulated from gifts/allowance. Ambulances, tower ladders, helicopters, the works. Under the couch was the station. 

I had an electrified Lego train too, happily I had a fire department for its frequent and often cat induced crashes!


----------



## Notown (May 26, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Notown (May 26, 2012)

I met a para-god on my first clinical! Thought he was gods gift, until he screwed up a simple 5 lead. Dumb a#%!!!


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2012)

Notown said:


> I met a para-god on my first clinical! Thought he was gods gift, until he screwed up a simple 5 lead. Dumb a#%!!!



Don't worry, you'll screw something simple up too once you start working! To make matters worse it will probably be in front of a supervisor or another student, but hey we all make mistakes...


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2012)

I'm only a para-demigod


----------



## Aidey (May 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm only a para-demigod



I'm stealing that. 











Unfortunately if I ever use it I will probably have to explain what a demigod is.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm only a para-demigod



Thor? Is that you?


----------



## Notown (May 26, 2012)

I'm sure I will. Nobody is above mistakes. I just love it when the "I know everything" person gets humbled.


----------



## Steveb (Jun 9, 2012)

I want one :wacko:


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 9, 2012)

Steveb said:


> I want one :wacko:



http://www.amazon.ca/LEGO-City-Town...RDUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339298740&sr=8-1


----------



## MRSA (Jun 28, 2012)

Dangit I wanted to buy that but my partner wouldn't let me do it on the clock.

Which is the only time I get to hang out in a target  BOO!!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 28, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Dangit I wanted to buy that but my partner wouldn't let me do it on the clock.
> 
> Which is the only time I get to hang out in a target  BOO!!



You know very well that you should be 10-11 to Pac.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to know everything. I forgot most of it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 28, 2012)

Notown said:


> I met a para-god on my first clinical! Thought he was gods gift, until he screwed up a simple 5 lead. Dumb a#%!!!



There's lots of em around. 

I'm sure some would call me a Paragod. God knows I cop the attitude every now and again.


----------



## crazychick (Jun 28, 2012)

I need to find that and get it so hubby's halo sets have someone to save them!!!!!


----------

